

Health Plan Penalty Ends at Penn State - RougeFemme
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/19/business/after-uproar-penn-state-suspends-penalty-fee-in-wellness-plan.html?hpw

======
smoyer
My biometric screening is scheduled for tomorrow morning ... I'm not usually
so lucky!

I really didn't mind the actual wellness initiatives (though I've heard
stories of obese screeners telling slightly overweight participants that they
should lose weight), but employees are still charged for gym and pool
memberships ... If it was a wellness program, why not promote exercise?

In any case, most of the concerns revolved around the requirement that health
data be shared with WebMD.

